# 3 week filly foal - Hertfordshire



## cally6008 (15 June 2013)

KIMPTON, HERTFORDSHIRE

3 week old filly foal was STOLEN yesterday afternoon. She is reliant on Mum still and needs milk. Please keep a look out. She is small enough to be put in a shed or kept in a house.

(owner has crime ref, SHR form has been sent to owner)


----------



## cally6008 (15 June 2013)

Share on facebook - http://www.facebook.com/tracing.equines

Share on twitter - @tracingequines


----------



## forever young (15 June 2013)

Just shared this on fb. What is wrong with people! Hope she is found soon.


----------



## cally6008 (15 June 2013)

FROM OWNER OF THE 3 WEEK OLD FILLY

Really bad news - we found 2 men in our field looking at 2 more chased them. 
Got back to the stables and 2 more have been stolen. 1 Piebald Filly. 1 bkack colt 
Black Vauxhall Saphira brand new


----------



## competitiondiva (15 June 2013)

seriously why, unless there's good breeding here and even if there was if it's stolen the thieves can't prove it. Ponies and horses especially youngsters are being dumped left right and centre, where is the 'market' in stealing 3 week old foals? Or am I being naive here?????


----------



## Clare85 (15 June 2013)

Poor babies, there are some evil people in this world. Hope you find them


----------



## cally6008 (15 June 2013)

KIMPTON, HERTFORDSHIRE
Another one of our foals STOLEN this evening whilst we were investigating a sighting of men in our other field. Piebald Filly.
Very distinctive markings.













KIMPTON, HERTFORDSHIRE
Another one of our foals STOLEN this evening whilst we were investigating a sighting of men in our other field.
Black colt STOLEN this evening along with the filly.. any sightings please contact 07403426180 or 07542783699 or 
contact Chris Suckling Herts police on 01438 757604.


----------



## samandcasper (16 June 2013)

Oh god  I'm so sorry to hear this really hope the scum get caught and u get ur babies back, my foal was a BOGOF but still I'd be devastated x


----------



## weebarney (16 June 2013)

Ive put it on Face book


----------



## DebbieCG (16 June 2013)

Shared on FB in Herts/Bucks area


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 June 2013)

I think all three have been recovered, early this morning.


----------



## muckypony (17 June 2013)

cinnamontoast said:



			I think all three have been recovered, early this morning.
		
Click to expand...

They have  amazing news!!


----------



## thewonderhorse (17 June 2013)

Poor babies. Has the recovery of them been confirmed! That would be brilliant news!


----------



## forever young (17 June 2013)

It's on fb confirmed they are safe and well. Found dumped on Dunstable high street  
Great news


----------



## thewonderhorse (17 June 2013)

poor little souls. So glad they have been found and are okay. Turned my stomach when i read that they had been stolen


----------



## hayinamanger (17 June 2013)

Oh, that is great news, so relieved.


----------



## DebbieCG (17 June 2013)

Wonderful news - such a relief


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 June 2013)

Even better apparently they are bonded with mums and drinking )))) fab.


----------



## Loulou2002 (17 June 2013)

God that's awful, hope they turn up soon


----------



## Loulou2002 (17 June 2013)

Just read again! thank god they turned up!


----------



## Doris68 (17 June 2013)

Such a relief for the owners.  Poor little mites...how could anyone do such an unthinkable thing?  Anyway, they're home now and that's brilliant news.


----------



## DebbieCG (17 June 2013)

Here they are all reunited back home with their mums where they belong.

Well done to Tracing Equines too for getting the word out so quickly and with many people sharing - that must have really helped.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=10201630063180184&set=gm.556093847765945&type=1


----------



## Richie (18 June 2013)

I'm really pleased these foals have been returned.
I'm mostly pleased for the welfare of the horses, but also for the welbeing of the family.
Imagine what those poor children went through.
The injustice of having a loved one stolen cannot be measured. I've not experienced such a loss but I know people who have.

So what to make of these thieves?

Are they the lowest of the low for taking them in the first place?
However, for some reason they allowed them to be found. Was this a guilt or were they worried about being caught after such a campaign to find them?

I hope the police make a full effort to trace the thieves.

There are some tips: www.pettheft.co.uk


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 June 2013)

"So what to make of these thieves?

Are they the lowest of the low for taking them in the first place?
However, for some reason they allowed them to be found. Was this a guilt or were they worried about being caught after such a campaign to find them?"

Yes they are the lowest of the low. They got too hot to handle I suspect, guilt doesnt come into it. 

I also imagine that the police suspect pretty well who took them (minis being a favourite known target) but are unlikely to do much follow up investigation given their usual approach in that area with respect to these characters and their 'manors' .


----------



## DebbieCG (18 June 2013)

Just read a very valid point from the FB link above, someone has said they hope the police will check the CCTV from the high street where the ponies were 'dumped' at.

That would hopefully be evidence to show who the thieves might be/maybe show what vehicle or a number plate.

Everryone is so pleased these foals are back home .

This should not happen to any horses or owners.


----------



## DebbieCG (18 June 2013)

This is the comment I read:

"Any chance of a CCTV pic of the slimeballs? Would enhance the happy ending if they get brought to justice."

I think that sums it up very well.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 June 2013)

DebbieCG said:



			Just read a very valid point from the FB link above, someone has said they hope the police will check the CCTV from the high street where the ponies were 'dumped' at.

That would hopefully be evidence to show who the thieves might be/maybe show what vehicle or a number plate.

Everryone is so pleased these foals are back home .

This should not happen to any horses or owners.
		
Click to expand...

If it does have a plate it will likely be either cloned or have sacking covering it (as done when driving off without paying from petrol stations) or be one plate that is shared by all the vehicles when they go out 'working' sadly but hope I'm wrong! But the faces might be recognised by the police.


----------



## fatpiggy (19 June 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			If it does have a plate it will likely be either cloned or have sacking covering it (as done when driving off without paying from petrol stations) or be one plate that is shared by all the vehicles when they go out 'working' sadly but hope I'm wrong! But the faces might be recognised by the police.
		
Click to expand...

The other trick is to have no registered keeper.  The person who "sells" the vehicle claims to have sent off the log-book so is no longer the keeper. The person who "buys" it doesn't send it off either. So the vehicle ceases to exist on the DVLA computer.  I reported an untaxed car outside my flat years ago and was told it was NRK.  It was being driven regularly so I pointed out to the police that it was the perfect car to use for burglary since it couldn't be traced top anyone but it fell on deaf ears. So much for crime prevention!


----------



## DebbieCG (19 June 2013)

Black Vauxhall Saphira (brand new) is mentioned on page 1

Any small detail/info helps I think


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (19 June 2013)

Petition signed.

 To me, my animals are members of my family, have no kids so they are sort of approaching kids status to me. I think theft of pet animals should be treated not much short of kidnapping a person, certainly meriting a custodial sentence on every occasion.


----------

